# A Week in Alaska!!!



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Got back on Tuesday after a week in Alaska at No-See-Um Lodge. Fished for Rainbow Trout all week and did great. My biggest was 29" and dad's was 28". My first cast of the week and I land a 25" rainbow!!!!!! By my count dad and I caught over 300 fish in 6 days.....mostly over the 20" mark. We caught very few 12-17"ers. On day 1 and 6 we went to the best spot.......so many BIG Trout......the 22-25" trout were wasting your time because we knew there were 30"s in there. Saw about 15 bears, two of which on day 1 snuck up behind me and the guide and got within 8 ft.!!!! A little scary but we survived. Saw Bald Eagles, Moose, and Caribou. Had a great week, with a great staff and great fishing partners. ENJOY

Pic 1 - Boat/Plane dock
Pic 2 - First cast = 25"
Pic 3 - Dad with a 27"
Pic 4 - My 29" on day 2
Pic 5 - My 24" LG x 16.25" Girth.....fat fish all day on this particular river
Pic 6 - Dad with a pretty one!!!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice! I hope to do that some day.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Well that's pretty neat, looks like a lot of fun. 

Looks like y'all were fishing eggs?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

yup....fishing with beads.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

I hate you.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

No-see-ums is right... Those little bugs ate us up!!!

Great fish and fishing!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, what great fish! Very healthy looking bows.

My buddy just got back from a week up there too. The excitement of his trip was a semi-crash landing of their float plane when taking off from a small lake. A microburst type downdraft hit them just after they took off. It was either put the plane down hard or try to power out (and probably not live to tell about it). They came down hard and ended up half in the water and half on land. Fortunately no injuries or damage to the plane. They lifted it enough to skid it back into the water and made it out on the second try. Yikes!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great report and super rainbows. You just can't beat Alaska.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice.
A trip to Alaska is on my bucket list.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Did you meet the singer Jewel? Just joking, nice report!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Third photo almost looks like a small silver salmon. Do they go up that river too? Looks like you had a great trip!


----------

